

Samsung UNPACKED 2013 Livestream - soupboy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDXILsX7_QI

======
xk_id
Well, the launch event alone will certainly not become legendary, nor
something worth rewatching.

------
syassami
this is so bad it's good. I'm dying of laughter. The technical specs are quite
nice though.

